# Attached Image change?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Have the limits for Attached Images changed? I think they used to be 640x480, but were never enforced. I could upload 800x600 without complaint (which is a *much* better image). Now it refuses to upload without being the smaller size.

Has enforcement been turned on, activated? Or am I remembering incorrectly? If so, would having a larger size for TCF Members be a possibility?

Thanks! Really appreciate all the work y'all are doing to upgrade the site!:up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

As soon as I posted that, I remembered something...

Actually, quite large sizes were allowed, much bigger than the limits. The forum software would shrink it, so it didn't force the page to scroll sideways. Then it placed a bar across the top of the image, "Click here for full size".

Can we get that back?

Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyG (Mar 17, 2015)

bigcow0oi.jpg:
The Dimension limits for this filetype are 640 x 640. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 1024 x 768.

According to my test its set at 640x640, i didnt change it, if David ddnt or the other Admin, then its been that way.

I believe you are thinking about linking to a image with the img tags, that image resizer will reduce that automagically for you.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

astrohip said:


> As soon as I posted that, I remembered something...
> 
> Actually, quite large sizes were allowed, much bigger than the limits. The forum software would shrink it, so it didn't force the page to scroll sideways. Then it placed a bar across the top of the image, "Click here for full size".
> 
> ...


That's for embedded images and is still in place...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> That's for embedded images and is still in place...


It was for attachments as well, but not using the same method as the in-place ones. You could upload a bigger image, and the board would resize it to 640 wide before saving it as an attachment. (Meaning, what was saved was smaller than what was uploaded).

Now, it just errors out with the "too big" message.

--Carlos V.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> It was for attachments as well, but not using the same method as the in-place ones. You could upload a bigger image, and the board would resize it to 640 wide before saving it as an attachment. (Meaning, what was saved was smaller than what was uploaded).
> 
> Now, it just errors out with the "too big" message.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Thanks. I thought I was imagining things. Good to know it's not me.


----------



## AnthonyG (Mar 17, 2015)

Test, i resolved the issue of re-sizing attachments, attach away....

Original image size 1280x768


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Off to try it now...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

...and it works. Thanks!! :up:

my test post...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10449154#post10449154


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Way to go Tony.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

AnthonyG said:


> Test, i resolved the issue of re-sizing attachments, attach away....
> 
> Original image size 1280x768


Not only did you fix the resizing, but it now shows a thumbnail, as vs before just a link. :up::up:

Your work is greatly appreciated.


----------

